# Lens Rentals Canada Shuts Down Operations



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2015)

```
Yes, Lens Rentals Canada is my company and we’ve decided to shut it down. While it’s profitable, there were too many other issues with the business that didn’t make it a fun endeavour. The press release is the the politically correct version of why. :)</p>
<p>Thanks to everyone in Canada that has supported us through the years, and a <strong>big “thank-you”</strong> to our friends and mentors at <a href="http://www.lensrentals.com" target="_blank">LensRentals.com</a> for all their help!</p>
<p> </p>
<p><strong>Media Release</strong></p>
<p><em>For Release: August 3, 2015 12:01 am Eastern Standard Time</em></p>
<p><strong>Lens Rentals Canada Shuts Down Operations</strong></p>
<p>Owen Sound, ON.  As one of Canada’s leading professional photography gear rental agencies, Lens Rentals Canada (LRC) is officially announcing its closure, effective immediately.</p>
<p>Two main factors have influenced the decision to cease operations.  The first is increased logistical issues with shipping carriers.  Lens Rentals Canada has been unable to confidently ship product to and from customers using existing Canadian carriers. This issue has negatively impacted the high level of customer service standards expected at LRC.  The second influence involves personal reasons. The owners of LRC are seizing this opportunity to reconnect with their passion of photography and explore the globe.</p>
<p>The team at LRC would like to thank all its loyal customers for choosing LRC for all of their high performance photography rental needs for the past five years.   Driven by the same passion to capture ‘the perfect shot’, the owners and staff have enjoyed assisting clients across Canada and supplying them with high quality rental gear.</p>
<p>If you have a reservation with LRC, you will be contacted in regards to the status of your order.  We are aiming to meet all reservations currently in our system.</p>
<p>All inventory at Lens Rentals Canada will be sold with a full 90-day warranty.  Interested parties are asked to contact LRC directly.</p>
<p><strong>For more information, interview requests and gear sales contact:</strong></p>
<p>Theresa Coughlin, Craig Blair</p>
<p>Lens Rentals Canada</p>
<p>1-888-599-2271</p>
<p><a href="mailto:[email protected]" data-cke-saved-href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a></p>
```


----------



## RGF (Aug 3, 2015)

sorry to hear about the problems. Hope we don't experience the same south of the border.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2015)

RGF said:


> sorry to hear about the problems. Hope we don't experience the same south of the border.



You won't. Canada is a very unique country when it comes to the type of shipping a rental business requires.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 3, 2015)

Sorry to hear about this Craig. Hope you had a good run.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Aug 3, 2015)

Hope you enjoy the chance to re-focus your life!


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2015)

Sad news. Sorry to hear about this.


----------



## bereninga (Aug 3, 2015)

Sad news for Canadians. Hopefully there's an alternative coming up on the horizon. I've had several family members from Canada tell me that the postal service is pretty abysmal over there. I've had mail arrive across the world before arriving in Canada and I'm in the same hemisphere as the Canadians.


----------



## JMKE (Aug 3, 2015)

Sad news for the photog Canadians.
"The owners of LRC are seizing this opportunity to reconnect with their passion of photography and explore the globe."
I hope they do and succeed


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 3, 2015)

Hope you can turn Canon Rumors into an even more successful business venture!


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Aug 3, 2015)

Though it may sound disappointing at first, this action brings new opportunities and a new vision of the past. Wish you all the best. Enjoy this time to re-engage with photography and the passion that got you where you are now.


----------



## Halfrack (Aug 3, 2015)

Congrats on 5 years of helping folks have fun. May your travels be just as enjoyable.


----------



## jthomson (Aug 3, 2015)

Sorry to here that you are closing down.

I remember the article about someone at the post office stealing your lenses, so I can see why it wouldn't be fun.

Good luck with your next endeavour.


----------



## IglooEater (Aug 3, 2015)

Sorry to hear about that... Wish you guys the best!


----------



## old-pr-pix (Aug 3, 2015)

Craig, my first reaction was how sad to see a successful business shut down due to external factors. On the other hand, why not go on to other things? Why stay to fight a fight that is no longer rewarding to you? Why not follow your passion? That's a good thing. So, best of luck for all your future endeavors.


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 3, 2015)

JMKE said:


> Sad news for the photog Canadians.
> "The owners of LRC are seizing this opportunity to reconnect with their passion of photography and explore the globe."
> I hope they do and succeed



+1000


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 4, 2015)

Sorry to hear that you were pushed into this by our less than amazing postal/courier system here in Canada, but I'm glad that it is a weight off your shoulders, too. I wish you the very best moving ahead, Craig!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 4, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Will the closure of Lens Rentals impact this website and/or its operations?



Not at all, the Canon Rumors community is far easier to deal with.


----------



## ClickIt_AC (Aug 4, 2015)

As a business man myself I know you have thought long and hard to arrive at your difficult decision. It should be a weight off now that you have made your decision I hope! Wishing you all the very best for the future.

Alan


----------



## SPKoko (Aug 4, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Will the closure of Lens Rentals impact this website and/or its operations?
> ...



Do you frequently get rumors from your contacts related to the rentals business? Should we expect that there will be less rumors from now on?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 4, 2015)

SPKoko said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



No, I started LRC after Canon Rumors. I've always tried to keep them separate, though there was some inevitable crossover.


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 4, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> The owners of LRC are seizing this opportunity to reconnect with their passion of photography and explore the globe.



Good luck following your dreams and passion, I envy your decision


----------

